

Schilling says collapse of 38 Studios cost him baseball fortune - jsherry
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2012/baseball/mlb/06/22/curt-schilling-video-game-company.ap/index.html

======
georgemcbay
Put a bunch of money into a high risk endeavor such as an MMO and you might
lose it all. Even absent the government loan situation and even if they did
launch, he was statistically unlikely to recoup that money.

Hard to feel too bad for the guy, at least he can easily get a cush analyst
job on TV, make tens of thousands doing speaking engagements or whatever other
opportunities his fame still allows. He's still a lot better off than the
grunt employees who are currently in the midst of a creditor money grab and
who just relocated to a place without many alternative options for their
industry.

